# Found Baby Pigeon PLEASE HELP......



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

My husband while at work found a baby pigeon, it looks to be more then a couple of weeks old, but not really for sure, it has feathers, and tail feathers, but still looks like they are baby feathers, except for the tail. If that makes any sence at all!
What do we do, what do we feed it, ect????
Please, help we know nothing about pigeons, but my husband didnt want to leave it there, helpless.
My husband said he doesnt know where it came from, he works out by the docks, as a welder in a warehouse...
Anyways, any and all help that can be given would be greatly appreciated and very much needed, to keep this little guy alive...


Robin
aka
NuttyBugg


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Please, will someone please help us....
I have read everything I can here but I still do not know what to do for this size pigeon, and from the reading I have done here, its a young pigeon.....
Please, will someone respond...

Robin
NuttyBugg


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello NuttyBugg, where are you located? We might have someone close that can help you.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

NuttyBugg said:


> Please, will someone please help us....
> I have read everything I can here but I still do not know what to do for this size pigeon, and from the reading I have done here, its a young pigeon.....
> Please, will someone respond...
> 
> ...


 Thanks to you and your husband for caring about this baby. Can you post any photo of the baby?
Do you know where the crop is? Its under the neck, thats how you will be able to feel if it has food, if the crop is nice and kinda round it has some food, if its flat it will need to be fed.
Not really sure about the age without a photo, but you can offer it bird seeds, to see if it will peck at them.
Do you have a syringe? If you do try and get it to take some water from the syringe, you may have to open its mouth and drip water into its mouth. If you don't have a syringe try dripping its beak into some water it may drink a bit.


----------



## bulldove (Apr 6, 2008)

is there any way you could post a photo of the bird to give better idea of age


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

NuttyBugg said:


> Please, will someone please help us....
> I have read everything I can here but I still do not know what to do for this size pigeon, and from the reading I have done here, its a young pigeon.....
> Please, will someone respond...
> 
> ...



You now have 2 threads going. If you read the other thread you started I did try to offer help.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If you can buy a pigeon and dove mix, you can teach it to feed itself. You can get that kind of stuff from a pet supply store. Even a wild bird mix will do although it wouldn't have the dried peas that the dove mixes do. I've got one right now that's probably the same age that I've already taught to feed itself--you just peck in the mix with your finger to stimulate their natural learning instincts. You might have to do it several times over several hours but it usually works. It's a lot easier to teach them how to drink, though.

Pidgey


----------



## bulldove (Apr 6, 2008)

don't no much about pigeons but any advice better than nothing i suppose ?so if it was me i would try and get a hold of any pigeon seed /peas or wild birds seed if you cant ,that is if it can eat on its own or kaytee hand feed from pet store if it very young but you would have to syringe this feed into bird can't really say without nowing ruffly what age..there will be some one on this site that can help they are a great team of people ..


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

I dont have anyway to take a picture of the little one or I would of already, anything to help!
I read here about the stages of pigeons and he looks to be in the young pigeon stage.
He/she looks to have all its feathers and the start of adult feathers coming in.
I need to know what to feed, where to put the baby and what all I need to do for the little thing.
So sorry to have 2 threads going, I just didnt know where to post, where to go to get quick help.
Thanks to all that is trying to help me, its much appreciated.....

Robin


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

HI Robin,

Can you tell us where you are? That way we will know what foods are available to you.


You mentiooned its tail, hpw long is that?

For the time being, keep it warm and offer is some rehydrating solution: warm pedyalite if you can get it, otherwise mix 1 pint warm water with 1/2 teaspoon of salt and 1/2 teaspoon of glucose, honey or sugar. Don't try to feed it just yet.

Put it on a white paper towel and if it poops let us know the size, colour and consistency.

Cynthia


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

OK TREES Gray has combined the two threads. We still need to know where you are. That might give us an indication of the kind of bird you have found.


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Im in Houston Texas.....
Thanks so much for all the help, its so much apprciated I have 2 threads going because, I didnt know where to go to ask for help, and I so needed help in a hurry.
Do I need to still keep the baby warm, I have had the little thing in a lego box, dont laugh, its all I could find at the time with shavings in the bottom and a heating pad on low underneath the lego box....
But I have a bigger cage, and I have newspapers and paper towels, if I need to move the baby to that cage.
Or is it okay to keep them under shavings?
Does the little one still need a heating pad?

Thanks
NuttyBugg
aka Robin


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, then, go here to figure out how old he is--just open the individual pictures until you narrow down about how old he is:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

The tail is a good 2 inches, the only thing left yellowish/for his/her baby feathers is left on his head, and very sparingly through out the body.
But he/she has the complete looking color of adult tail. 

Robin
Thank You


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, then, supplemental heat isn't so important unless it's very cold in your house or if the bird is sick. How's he acting?

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Picture 19 is what he/she looks like......
Thank you ever so muchhhhhhh...

Okay now what do I do ?????????

Robin


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Very docile, you can hold the baby, the baby moves around, and has even stood in the water bowel, and has chirped...

Robin


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

What do I feed the little one, can it stay in the lego tub with shavings or does it need to be moved?
The baby doesnt look sick, and my husband got the baby to drank a few sips of water....

Listening

Robin


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

The water does it need to be warm or just room tep?

Robin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Robin, I'm in a bit of a rush, but was reading the thread. Your baby is VERY close to being able to feed its self. If the bird doesn't appear to be scared of you, this may be a little easier. If he's scared and running away, you can win him over, but it might take a day or so.
If you can get some Kaytee Baby Bird Hand Feeding Formula, that will be your easiest route for now. You should also pick up some pigeon/dove mix and start introducing the baby to that. 
Are you able to go now and get something to feed the bird? He REALLY needs to eat something. 
If you can't, do you have any split green peas, lentils, frozen peas or corn there at home OR any plain baby cereal? 
He doesn't need to be on heat and he's fine in the Lego box.

Oh and the water, just cool out of the spigot is fine.


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Ahhhh, thank you thank, Im on my way....
Please, how would I feed the Kaytee Baby bird Hand Feeding Formula?

Yipeee, its going to be okayyyy

Robin


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

I can feed plain baby cereal, the kind in the jar or in the box you mix???
Hello, are you still there?????

Robin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NuttyBugg said:


> I can feed plain baby cereal, the kind in the jar or in the box you mix???
> Hello, are you still there?????
> 
> Robin


The kind in the box......dry cereal. Look....my family is waiting on dinner. Give me about 30 minutes and I'll be back. someone else may come on line with help before that................


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you Renee so very much.....

God Bless
Robin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. Dinner is done!! 
You don't want to feed baby cereal for very long. A day or two at the most. However, if you can get away with it for a couple of days and work on getting this one to eat seeds, you can skip buying the Kaytee........so we'll have to see what happens here.

Here's how some people feed the babies.
http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BabyFeeding

Here's how I do it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJe6y8EYQRg

Both ways work. Just depends on how the baby cooperates and which is easier for you. 
What are your plans for the baby once it's grown? Do you intend to keep it and have a new pet? LOTS of our members have pet pigeons. Or, do you plan on releasing it back to a flock near by?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

To get the baby to start eating seeds, you can just pop a few in his mouth, one at a time and let him swallow. That way he gets a taste and feel for them. We of course have no way of knowing if he's ever seen a seed before. Depends on what his parents could fine to feed him I guess.
Then you can keep a small bowl of seeds near him and a few times a day, sprinkle some on a towel and "peck" with you fingers. His parents would teach him how to peck and pick up food. Guess you're the parent now. 
You said he drank some water for your husband, so that's a good thing. You're one step ahead of the game already.


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Renee
My husband went to the store and all he could find was finch food, how would that be?

Thanks Robin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NuttyBugg said:


> Renee
> My husband went to the store and all he could find was finch food, how would that be?
> 
> Thanks Robin


Wild bird seed would be best. Wild bird seed, with some split green peas and lentils added to it. Even plain unpopped popcorn and a little tiny bit of uncooked rice. Also, safflower seed, shelled sunflower seeds.....


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry, thank you so much, Renee..
My husband went to the store and says all he can find is Finch food, would this be okay.
Robin
God Bless


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Look Im repeating myself, so sorry....

Its Sunday and here where we live, we have limited places open, will the finch food be good till we can get into town?


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you have a mix that you use and if so, where did you purchase it from?
Thank you again 4 all ur help, its greatly appreciated...

The guy is awesome, and I just want it to be alright and eat...
Cant stand to see anything die....

Robin


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

How much should I feed him, 4got 2 ask, sorry.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

What's in the finch food? Does it look like this:

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=4019110&dept_id=141&brand_id=149&Page=

A lot of the stuff in there would be just fine in the short term.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NuttyBugg said:


> Do you have a mix that you use and if so, where did you purchase it from?
> Thank you again 4 all ur help, its greatly appreciated...
> 
> The guy is awesome, and I just want it to be alright and eat...
> ...


I do, but different parts of the US carry different brands. I would expect, in fact I'm almost sure that there are some pigeon fanciers in you area and they could probably tell you where they buy their feed, however, it comes in 50 lb bags.......don't think you want that much at one time. If you can get something mixed up for the time being, I'll see if I can locate any local fanciers. They might sell you 5 or 10 pounds of feed.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> What's in the finch food? Does it look like this:
> 
> http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf_id=4019110&dept_id=141&brand_id=149&Page=
> 
> ...


Well, crap..........Pidgey is right. I thought Finch food was some sort of little black seed.......guess I should quit "thinking" huh?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How much of what? Formula or seeds? Formula, start with about 12 CC's and see how that goes. I actually don't measure when I feed........I just feed them till they're full......which is easier to do when you're used to doing I know.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yes, we put black thistleseed in one of our finch feeders for the goldfinches.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Yes, we put black thistleseed in one of our finch feeders for the goldfinches.
> 
> Pidgey


THAT's what I was thinking of..........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I found this racing pigeon club. It's the closest, actually, the only one I found near you. If you want, you could call and see if there's any members nearer to you. Or, ask where they buy their pigeon feed. 


Golden Gulf Coast R.P.C.
Paul Ash ........................................(281)337-1283
4905 Old Castle Ln., Dickinson, TX 77539
[email protected]


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Found this too. Don't know how old the listing is or if they are still in existence. You can call and find out. 


Houston Performance Roller Club... competition flying in the Houston area 
for more information contact Ray Fleming in Houston at #713-434-2258


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you both so much, I just got back went lookin everywhere, because I dont want anything to happen to this little fello. I found Songbird selections multi bird blended with fruits and nuts, black oil sunflower, white millet, safflower, peanuts, mstriped sunflower, red millet, papaya, raisins, and pecans. How is that ladies, is it alright, I also got the finch food is Kaytee Supreme Fortified Daily Blend. What do you ladies think, will it be okay till Im able to get the pigeon food?
Thanks again for all your help, kindness and concern, its so appreciated and yeap, this little ine has found a new home mine, if he /she would like to stay......

Always Robin
NuttyBugg


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

He/she only seems to peck at it, getting a piece here are there and then stopping, should we force feed the little one.
How often?
How do we know how much to feed?
Sorry, so many questions, I just want to do whatever I can, so its not hungrey and okay!!

Always Robin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NuttyBugg said:


> Thank you both so much, I just got back went lookin everywhere, because I dont want anything to happen to this little fello. I found Songbird selections multi bird blended with fruits and nuts, black oil sunflower, white millet, safflower, peanuts, *mstriped sunflower*, red millet, papaya, raisins, and pecans. How is that ladies, is it alright, I also got the finch food is Kaytee Supreme Fortified Daily Blend. What do you ladies think, will it be okay till Im able to get the pigeon food?
> Thanks again for all your help, kindness and concern, its so appreciated and yeap, this little ine has found a new home mine, if he /she would like to stay......
> 
> Always Robin
> NuttyBugg



The stuff in red, he probably won't eat. Pigeons don't normally eat fruit. Just seeds. The sunflower seeds with the stripe, he SHOULDN"T eat, as they don't digest them well. The little black ones are fine. You can shell the striped ones if you want and that would be ok, but the shell on those seeds aren't good. IF you don't want to shell them, just pick them out. 



NuttyBugg said:


> He/she only seems to peck at it, getting a piece here are there and then stopping, should we force feed the little one.
> How often?
> How do we know how much to feed?
> Sorry, so many questions, I just want to do whatever I can, so its not hungrey and okay!!
> ...


Keep working with him to peck and eat, but if he doesn't get enough, you can force feed him some seeds. It won't take him long to get this.....I expect by tomorrow, he'll be self feeding. Feed about an ounce of seeds. That should be good for the night. If he still acts hungry, a bit more won't hurt.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They usually take a little time to figure out how to eat on their own. This little guy that I got took almost two days with me spending an hour here and an hour there, pecking with my finger repeatedly. The hungrier they get, the faster they seem to learn.

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks so much my husband is trying now, he wouldnt eat 4 me, but he is eating for him, slowley but surely I hope!
He seems though to be just pecking at the food and not eating it!
Robin


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, that's the way it starts. Takes forever, it seems. Like I said, it took my latest one almost two days to pick it up and now it's Katie-Bar-The-Door...

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you so muchhhhhhh!!!! Please pray Ido everything right, I dont want to lose the little one........

Thank You Dear Friend....

Always Robin
P.S. What about water?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Get a small bowl or cup, fill it up close to the top, hold it in front of the bird and dip your finger in the water a few times as if your finger is drinking. If the bird dips its beak, it might figure it out pretty quick. I usually have to gently push them by the back of the head and get the front half of the beak in the water a time or two for a second. Somewhere in there, they figure it out.

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

He is wobble, kinda of unsure of his surroundings , kinda of sidewys walking, does that make sence?
Is that normal?

Robin


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Not sure. They're not the steadiest on their feet when they're young, but he could be dehydrated. Have there been any poops? If so, please describe them.

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

The poop was white with black in it, my husband says in his crazy way of thiking, it looks like bird poo.
Does that help?

Robin


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It depends on how much there is of the constituents. For instance, there's a kind of white that ends up being relatively voluminous that you only see when they're pretty near death due to privation. The black that you're talking about is probably very dark green--smear some onto a piece of white paper and look at it under flourescent lighting. If it smears real thinly, there's probably not much by way of true solids in it, which would mean that it was mostly bile. They keep producing the stuff even when there's nothing to digest in their systems.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Take a look at the seeds in this picture:



Excepting the fruit that you got in the other stuff, pick out the larger stuff like the dried peas and popcorn and start feeding him some of those the hard way for awhile. The way you do that is to hold him with the left hand with your fingers wrapped around his head from behind so that you can hold his beak open with those fingers when you get it open using your right hand and fingers. Then you can roll down a dried pea or a kernel of corn. Try to get 30 or 40 of those down him one at a time--let him swallow each one before going on to the next one. They're big enough that you don't have to worry about them going down the airway.

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

He/her is eating but the poop I was speaking of was when the little one pooped in my husbands hand!
He said was just like when a bird poops on your windshield of the car.
I m checking in the cage now, and it all looks like that, is it bad ??

Thanks so much for staying with me and trying to help me, its so much appreciated with all my heart and soul!!!

Robin


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay, Im doing it right now.........

Thanks, what else can I do???


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, to give you an idea, they'll eat somewhere on the order of a tablespoon or two of seeds per day, roughly the same on the water. So, if he's eating 1/4 of a teaspoon's worth a day, he needs to eat a lot more. You'll want to see either a lot of small poops or a few really big ones (they can save up). Try to indicate what the size of the poops are like using some universal term like raisins, marbles, lima beans, whatever.

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Should the water be warm?
Should it have salt and sugar in the water?
If so, how much?

Robin
P.S.
Thanks so much for the picture it really helped alot.....
You are so awesome......


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Rasins, 
So sorry, I know so little and I dont have the proper tools for this baby, but Im so trying and I know you are trying to help me so I thank you so MUCHHHH!!!!!

Robin


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Doesn't need to be (warm). Salt and sugar are added if it's suspected that a bird is substantially dehydrated. Does he seem to look and act "wilted" to you?

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

It walks wobble like a new born, unsure of himself, god I wish I had a video to show you!!!
What is wilted????

Robin

P.S. May husband says now he is pecking out of his hand, the seeds you told us to try and feed him.........


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Should I put the salt and sugar in the water, just to be sure......

Robin


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, you can, but only very little. Frankly, the reason for doing it is kinda' complex--it has to do with how their bodies react to water when they're in a serious state of dehydration. You can google the words "isotonic", "hypertonic" and "hypotonic" and note the differences. Water that has some electrolytes in it (in this case the salt) is closer to being "isotonic", or relatively neutral when it comes to comparing the minerals in the water versus the minerals in the body. Water absorbs better when it's isotonic. It's possible to give any living creature regular water when they're heavily dehydrated and it delays the uptake of the fluids, sometimes fatally--especially when fluids are given IV.

By "wilted", I mean that sometimes you get them and their little wings are hanging limply at their sides and their eyes are very sleepy because they're just about completely out of energy. Incidentally, what you eat today isn't really energy until about a day later--it takes that long before the blood sugars are absorbed by the cells and actually converted to the stuff that the cells use for energy like Adenosine Triphosphate:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adenosine_triphosphate

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

No, then he is not wilted....
He is cleaning himself, now, are trying too bless its heart he looks so cute trying to keep his balance!
Its almost like my husband thinks he was just getting on his own when maybe he fell from the test or something, he is unsure.
He even bold his little chest up, what does that mean?

So should I leave the water just plan or do the other, I will do whatever you tell me to do, my friend...

Always Robin


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sounds like plain water would be fine.

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

My baby wants to set in his food bowl, is that okay?
I put another bowel in with my little ine for food, so he/she could have the bowel to set in, if its okay, but i wanted to ask you!!!!
Im so very sorry thaat I have so many questions and so many worries.....

Can you over feed the baby?
Should we feed the babay every hour or what schedule should we follow?

Robin


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pigeons have "crops". That's a sack-like area of the esophagus. If we had one, it'd be on our necks before the piping when down through the shoulders into the stomach. It holds more food than they can actually crowd into their stomachs (they've got two of those in a row--one that puts in the chemicals and one that does the chewing) so you can tank 'em up to go for several hours at a time at that age.

Yes, you can certainly overfeed one, but if you get a tablespoon down, you won't be. Try to feed him three times per day but keep on him to learn how to do it himself. Frankly, he's a little young to be doing that but they certainly can at that age. You're just wanting to keep him going with this stuff and you'll later augment what he's eating with either some special pellets or some Kaytee or equivalent formula.

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

So are you saying that he stll needs formula too?

NuttyBugg


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Or some good nutritional pellets. I suppose that some would even say that puppy chow pellets would work at this stage. It's just something to give him a little extra nutrition that he might not get from seeds alone at this stage of the game.

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

What would ypu say, please tell me what you would do and I will follow, because I want the baby t live...
And thank you so much for all your help, conern, advice just everything
you are so awesome!!!!

Always Robin
NuttyBugg


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, there are lots of different ways to do it. I did such a poor job on my first one and she still turned out just fine (albeit spoiled). This one sounds in pretty good shape if it's preening and the other stuff you describe. If you find pellets at the pet store, then get the smallest package that you can. There might be some really small ones by Harrisons like these:

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/products/index.html#ANCHOR1

(probably the High Potency Fine)

...or maybe some from Zupreem, Hagens or some other one that I don't even know about. And there's always the puppy chow if you get desperate.

Pidgey


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 2, 2008)

can you give us an update on the baby?


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Pidgey, thank you so much for all your help, care, advice, suggestions and understanding, you were and are so awesome.
So sorry about not replying last night with your last message, my computer froze.
Im on my way to the store to llok for Harrisons High Potency Fine pellets, wish me luck...
Baby, is just a chirping, moving around and doing pretty good...
Chris, thanks for asking, my little one seems to be doing okay, but I think I still need all the help I can get!
Always Robin
NuttyBugg


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Glad that everything seems to be going good.


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Dearest Friends.....

I must have the most horrible pet stores, in this area!
I have been everywhere and every place can order it the Harrions High Potency Fine Pellets but it will take 2 weeks or so to get here!!!

Pet Co, did have something called Avian Maintance, would that be okay?

Please advise......

AlwaysThank you so much Renne, but please keep praying for my baby and me, that i will not let it down!!!

NuttyBugg


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NuttyBugg said:


> Dearest Friends.....
> 
> I must have the most horrible pet stores, in this area!
> I have been everywhere and every place can order it the Harrions High Potency Fine Pellets but it will take 2 weeks or so to get here!!!
> ...



Robin, what are you feeding the baby right now? I don't think that pellets are absolutely necessary.........they would be good of course, but it's not a life or death situation. The protein is what you are after really for this little guy. I've never fed my birds pellets. Well, I tried them once and they wouldn't eat them. I can't even get them where I am, so I don't bother. My birdies do just fine. I googled Avian Maintenance and all I found was a fruitblend. Pigeons aren't fruit eaters really.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, they're fruitier because the birds that eat them do eat fruit. However, they're still cereal-based. As such, I'd probably pick the Canaries & Finches version of that Zupreem line. This little guy isn't going to know the difference... might even like the fruity taste!

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Renee, feeding my little one Scotts New Songbird Selections Multi Wild Bird Blend and Kaytee Supreme Fortified Daily Blend......

Always Robin


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

For now that is what Im feeding my baby because it seems in my area, I cant find anything that you guys have told me about, even going to extoic pet stores!! Ugh
They can order it for me but that is about all.
I need it now , that tomm.
The baby seems to be eating n drinking but I want to make sure its getting everything that it needs for its little body.
Called all my local vets too and they dont treat pigeons, what kind of vet dont treat or even look at a bird.... 
Not very happy with that at all!!!
Any ideas thoughts or .................................
Im listening.................
My husband says I might be worring for nothing that the baby is eating what he/she has just fine but I want it to have the best it can have, for its little body!!!!!

Always Robin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NuttyBugg said:


> Renee, feeding my little one Scotts New Songbird Selections Multi Wild Bird Blend and Kaytee Supreme Fortified Daily Blend......
> 
> Always Robin


Between those two brands, I think you've about got it covered. Like I said, the striped sunflower seeds should be picked out or shelled. In a week or so, you'll need to find some red grit, but it's a bit young to use that now. You could pick up some vitamins to add to the water once or twice a week. Other than that, long as he's eating good and pooping good, everything should be fine.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Robin  Thanks to you & your husband for taking in this little guy/gal. You have two of the best members here giving you advice - so I sure don't have anything to add. Just wanted to let you know that others are reading & pulling for you & your little one!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Other than that, long as he's... ...pooping good, everything should be fine.


What a "crappy" thing to say!

Pidgey

P.S. (Poop Script)There's an old story here, folks!


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

HEEEEEEEE HEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!
You guys are so awesome, thank you both for pulling me through the night with my baby and as soon as I can, I will post a picture of the little one!
I have a friend that is going to let me use their camera, yipeeeeeeeee and of course I will keep everyone posted on the baby.....

Thanks Always
Robin [NuttyBugg]


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay scared now, he doesnt seem to want to eat, it seems like he was, just sleep, and he wont touch the pellets at all....
What do I do now....

Robin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NuttyBugg said:


> Okay scared now, he doesnt seem to want to eat, it seems like he was, just sleep, and he wont touch the pellets at all....
> What do I do now....
> 
> Robin


He's drinking water ok? Have you looked in his mouth to make sure it's nice and pink? They can get canker or a number of other things for that matter, but it would look like cheesy deposits. And don't worry about the pellets, unless you have to start force feeding him, then you can mush those up and give them to him.


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, he is drinking water....
Im scared to try and pull his mouth open, Im so scared I will hurt the baby....
Should I try??
What would I use to mush the pellets up with, water???

Robin


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope the baby is doing fine...it is so nice of you to care for him so much...now just an idea....instead of going to the pet shops try looking up feed stores that sell livestock feed....they may have a pigeon mix for you or in a pinch chick crumbles or baby turkey feed...now if you can't get the pigeon feed..I would order the harrison's fine and change him over to that as it is a complete feed...you will just have to order it for him....hope he does well as I know you have your heart into this..


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NuttyBugg said:


> Yes, he is drinking water....
> Im scared to try and pull his mouth open, Im so scared I will hurt the baby....
> Should I try??
> What would I use to mush the pellets up with, water???
> ...


Yes, you could use a little water to make them mushy. I can't figure out "how" he's acting...........is he not peeping at all? Just sitting there? Is this different than the way he was acting? When did it change? 
You won't hurt him pulling his mouth open. If he wants to fight you, then you'll need to wrap him in a towel, sort of like a burrito so that his head is sticking out. How long has it been since he ate? Maybe he's not hungry? Maybe he ate too much?


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello Renee

Thank you so much, I have been watching him/her and its eating again, being playful, but not chirping.
Should I worry......
I think maybe I was worried for nothing.....
I dont know, first time mama over here...............
Robin


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\My Documents


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Are you trying to load a picture?

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

It didnt work, I was trying to post pictures of my baby....
I'll keep trying to I get it right,,,,,,

NuttyBugg : ]


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, when you hit the "Go Advanced" button, you'll see a screen that has a "Manage Attachments" button down there somewhere. You'll have to "Browse" to find your pictures and upload them. You can't upload a picture bigger than 100 KB that way so you may have to use Paint to resize them.

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you so much dear friend for all your help, the baby is sleepin after eating really well and no cheese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

THANKS you are the BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll keep trying to get those pictures loaded of the baby....

Always Robin


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Oppps, forgot to tell you Pidgey, that I just seen your messge, I have lefted my computer on for 2 days now, on this site but half the time Im with the little one-watchin over it, or watchin my boys...
I have 3, so I guess you could say I have my hands full right now!!!!! : ]
So please give me time to get back withcha!!!!! : ]

Always Robin
NuttyBugg


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you could always email the picture to someone here and they can post it for you if you can't.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> you could always email the picture to someone here and they can post it for you if you can't.


send it to me if you want to. [email protected]
I'll be gone for a while this afternoon around 1:00


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

OHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Im backkkkkkkk, I have missed posting and talkin about my baby!!!!!!
I cant believe my computer crashed, right when I was involved in getting pics of our baby to you guys....
and getting help, instructiins, just everything!!!!!!!
So sorry, that I am just now able to get back online to let you guys know about the baby!
His/hers pics ect.
But I had to wait till I could get online with a new computer!!!!
Now for the baby, So far so good, eating great, growing great, playing, talking, just so cute!!!!!
I have pictures of when we first got him/her and I have pictures of the baby now but I dont know how to load them, if anyone wants to help me with the pictures I would greatly appreciate it, I would REALLY appreciate it alot, I know Renee, had offered to help me before my computer died on me, if you could still help me, that would be so awesome, my dear friend....
The baby is getting so big and fluffy. Im a little worried though, about somethings, so I will look through the boards before I worry anyone!

Always NuttyBugg
Robin
Thank So Much My Awesome Doctors!!!!!!!!! :]


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NuttyBugg said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> Im backkkkkkkk, I have missed posting and talkin about my baby!!!!!!
> I cant believe my computer crashed, right when I was involved in getting pics of our baby to you guys....
> ...


Morning Robin, glad you're back. I would offer to load your pictures but I'm getting ready to load up my birds and head out for a training toss and won't be back until this afternoon. I"m just checking in really quick this AM.
If no one helps you out before I get back, I'll get back with you later. 
Gotta run.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> send it to me if you want to. [email protected]
> I'll be gone for a while this afternoon around 1:00


I'm back home now if you want to send the pictures.


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks so much Renee, they are on the way.....
Trying to get my boys ready 4 school....
That in its self is a job....... : [

Always Robin
NuttyBugg


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Pictures*

Here's Robins baby. I got them early this AM and then forgot about them. Sorry.............
He's a cutie and looks good far as I can tell. What were your worries?


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

What a darling baby! Well done, Robin!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, he's really cute. Glad you were able to share the pics.


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Renee, thank you so very much for posting the baby!!!
Isnt he/she something else.... : ]
So sorry, been away at the drs, my MS is acting up, then I slepted almost all the day!
Thank you so very much Renee...
And thanks to everyone else that looked at our new family memeber, such a perious little one, I tell you!!!

My worries are, the babys feathers seemed to be at first coming in just fine, but now all the sudden he/she seems to be losing feathers and its worrying me...
Should this happen?
Thanks so much and I look forward to your reply....
By the way, 
Should I be giving a vitamin or something, the baby is still eating and drinking but this does worry me...
Should this happen???

Always Robin
Nutty Bugg


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Renee, thank you so very much for posting the baby!!!
Isnt he/she something else.... : ]
So sorry, been away at the drs, my MS is acting up, then I slepted almost all the day!
Thank you so very much Renee...
And thanks to everyone else that looked at our new family memeber, such a perious little one, I tell you!!!

My worries are, the babys feathers seemed to be at first coming in just fine, but now all the sudden he/she seems to be losing feathers and its worrying me...
Should this happen?
Thanks so much and I look forward to your reply....
By the way, 
Should I be giving a vitamin or something, the baby is still eating and drinking but this does worry me...
Should this happen???

Always Robin
Nutty Bugg


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Ops, that posted twice, I must f saved or pasted or something.....
SORRY

Anyways, I need advice on my little one....

Feathers are fluffed, is that normal?
Is there any pictures I can look at to see if this is normal or not?
Looks like he/she is loding feathers too, cant be for sure though...

I have the baby inside in a rabbit cage, with newspaper, and shavings.
We several different kinds of food...

Please any advice, suggestions ect...

NuttyBugg
Robin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NuttyBugg said:


> Ops, that posted twice, I must f saved or pasted or something.....
> SORRY
> 
> Anyways, I need advice on my little one....
> ...


I'll try to find some pictures for you. When you say the baby is loosing feathers, do you mean the little white fluffy ones or the colored feathers? Where is she loosing them from? How do her droppings look? Let me go look for some pictures......BRB


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok. This is a really good web site. http://www.albertaclassic.net/
It pertains to racing pigeons specifically, but diseases and wellness of pigeons applies to all pigeon, racing or whatever type. Look at the top of the page and click on Health. Then scroll down to "Young Bird Sickness"...........this is just to see an actual picture of a bird that isn't feeling good. I'm in no way saying this is what your bird has. It's just a comparison picture. Some of the words are highlighted and pictures pop up when you click on them. Go down to the 3rd paragraph and click on "this bird"................


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

On my way now Renee, and thank you so much....
Be right back....

Always Robin


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey
I m back, I dont think the baby looks like that, they are white feathers, my husbands says kinda of like down, underneath by his bottom.
Im sending you pictures, please look and tell me what you think, my dear friend....

Always Robin
NuttyBugg


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay, I have sent the pictures of the baby now to you, and thank you so much for looking at them.
I got some green peas today but they say that they are roasted and salted, is that okay, if I rinse the peas off throughly and then give them to the baby?
Also, I got some trail mix that a vet said would be good but the pieces look too big, it has all kinds of stuff in it, even shelled sunflower seeds.
Do I find it to the baby?
So many questions and so want to do right by this little one....

Thanks so much....
Always Robin
NuttyBugg


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Never feed them roasted and salted stuff--it can kill them.

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Pidgey, thank you dear friend so much....
Even it I washed everything off, would it still be bad to give to the baby?

Always Robin
NuttyBugg


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You mean washed salt off of roasted stuff? I think the cooking is bad and they have problems digesting it. They're made to eat raw stuff.

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

K
How about the trail mix, that the vet suggested.....
Thanks so much

Robin


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, if there are some truly raw nuts in the trail mix (can't imagine that), which can be chopped up then I suppose but I wouldn't personally risk it.

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

What about the shelled sunflower seeds that are in the mix?

Robin


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

What about the fruit?

Robin


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

And yes, I was saying, that if I washed the peas off really good, could the baby have them?
If you say no, that it would hurt the baby, then I understand completely...

Robin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I got the pics this AM. I'll get them posted in a little while. I promise I won't forget today!! LOL
Oh, and no on any nut, seeds that are cooked in any way. Everything should be in raw form.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. Here's the pics. I"m fixing breakfast, so no time right now, but there's something going on with this baby for sure.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

More pics..


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Looks like he's too thin and needs better nutrition.

Pidgey


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Robin,.... what is the problem with getting proper food for a pigeon?? Do you not have a pet shop or feed store in your area??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Robin, did you ever try to contact the people that I gave you in the earlier posts? These are pigeon guys and they have to get feed for thier birds somewhere. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=309598&postcount=39
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=309599&postcount=40


The baby does look thin and I can only think that it's his diet causing his feathers to look to ragged and fall out. 
These babies grow SO fast and they need excellent nutrition, especially in the first few months of life.
I would also get some vitamins. I use a product called Red Cell. It's made for horses and I KNOW that you've got LOTS of horses in Houston, TX.(I watch Animal Cops Houstion on Animal Planet all the time.). You can buy a small bottle for about $10 or less and give him some in his water twice a week. You mix 1 teaspoon to a gallon of water, so of course, you don't want to mix a gallon........1/4 teaspoon in a quart would work better or 1/8 of a teaspoon in a pint is even *MORE* better......
Also, I assume you have a Wal-Mart? Get a bag of Safflower seeds. Pigeons normally LOVE those and they'll help put some weight on this baby. 
In fact, if you can get to Wal-Mart......get a small bag of wild bird seed, a bag of Safflower seeds, a bag of Sunflower seeds (the shelled ones. they should be where the Safflower seeds are), a small bag of Lentils and a small bag of split green peas (both of these are in the dry bean section with the dry pinto beans, etc....)and you can mix up your own pigeon feed.
I know that you are doing your best, but this little guy needs to be bulked up a bit.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It looks like you have given him black oil sunflower seed, but he can't eat that yet. They're too big. You have to buy the kind that is already taken out of the shell.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What kind of wood shavings are those?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hieden Feed has pigeon mix for sale. I just spoke with them and they are supper nice and helpful. They have a maintenance mix for $18.25 for a 50lb bag, which is a darn good price and much better than the price I pay here in Oregon.
They are located at...
14403 Stuebuer-Airline
Houston, TX
281-444-1010

Most of the other feed stores sell it too but always call ahead to make sure they have it in stock.


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you so much......
This is what I have been feeding the baby

-Avian Maintenance Natural Diet Fortified With Vitamins and Minerals
-Scotts Songbird Selections Wild Bird Food Multi -Bird Blend With Fruits & Nuts
-Millet Spray
-Kaytee Supreme Fortified Daily Blend

Please, is this not good???
I will do whatever you guys say....

Sorry just now able to get on, we have had rain all day.
Lost power...

Will contact the people Renee, you suggested !!!

I feel so baddddddd
I thought I was doing well, god, I feel awful!!!

Always Robin


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Did you see the link for the feed store?...post #128
Do you think the baby has been eating some of the wood shavings?


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

The shavings are aspen, the vet we talked too recommended them, over the newspaper!
Is that not a good thing?

Just called Paul & Ray, Renee, no answer but left messages!!!!!!

Going to go right now and get everything that you suggested....
No matter where I have tog to get it....

I will call all feed stores that are by me, to get the Heiden also...

Is this why the feathers, look the way they do!!!!!!

Thank you all so much...
I would love everything anyone has to say to me about this baby, good or bad, because that way I will learn and do right by the baby.....

Always Robin
NuttyBugg


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, I did and I m checking right now....

The place you found for me and by the way, thank you sooooo very much, is so far away from me, so I wanted to try all the local feed stores to see if I could find it closer....

I dont know about the shavings, should I take them out just to be safe!!!!???

Thank you
NuttyBugg


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Should I take the shavings out and just use newspaper!

NuttyBugg


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would. I'm wondering if the baby is eating them and that is causing part of the problem. Just a thought.
Several of the feed stores I called has pigeon mix. The one I posted had the nicest folks. Of course I had no idea where in Houston you live. Call around. Some may even sell it to you in a smaller amount. A 50lb bag will last a long, long time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When I raised my babies in cages, they were always on newspapers, which I then covered with paper towels. I just changed them every day. They will pick up many strange things and eat them. Just as easy to keep them on paper. Safer too. You'll be fine once you get the proper food for the little bird. It'll pay off. You'll see.


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks so much.......
I appreciate all the help, understanding, suggestions, advice, help, just everything!!!!
Its so much appreciated and valued!!!!

Always NuttyBugg
Robin


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey, I wanted to give everyone and update on the baby...
Baby seems to be eating more, trying to make the little one eat the stuff that Renee suggested and the stuff from the feed store!
Trying here, please if anyone has anything else to say or suggest, Im all ears....

Always 
NuttyBugg

P.S. No one has called me back from the people you gave me to contact Renee... : ]


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, do you have any idea how much of the pelleted foods he actually eats in a day? Usually, individuals will have their favorite foods and sometimes, just like with us, they tend to want to eat the wrong things.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a place the sells pigeon feed. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=314618&postcount=1


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks guys so much, have the pigeon food and the vitamins, thanks Renee, and Pidgey, and of course everyone else that has tried to help with advice and suggestions, its so much appreciated...

I m watching and monitoring all day, the baby, so I m not at the computer as much as I would ,like to be, to talk to you guys...

The baby is eating alot, he/she especially likes the safflower seed. 

But I still see no change in the way the little ones feathers look, is there anything else that I can do?

Thanks so much, always 
Robin
NuttyBugg
What else can I do?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

One of the consequences with feathers is that they are what they are when they were formed. If something happened to them while they were growing so that they didn't form right, or if something damages them later then they're going to be messed up until they're replaced, and that might be awhile (months). That said, he might also have mites, lice or some other parasite for which you might need to get some treatments. One is this stuff:

http://www.petstore.com/ps_viewitem.aspx?idproduct=FW17210&productid=FW17210&channelid=BIZRA

And Scatt for some other things:

http://www.ladygouldianfinch.com/product_scatt.mgi

...but I'm not sure you need that--I'll let others chime in on that one.

He might also need a worming.

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello My Friend....
Pidgey

Thank you so much, you have been a great help in more ways then one!

THANKS!!

How do I know if the little one has either of these things?
Do I just treat the baby, or make sure that he/she has these items before I treat?

Also, how would I know if the baby has a cold?

And about the worming, what would I use? 

Thanks Robin 
NuttyBugg


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I've been a'studyin' on that. Usually when you buy a wormer, you get enough for a flock and you don't need that. Tryin' to stay economic here.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

By the way, when you get a chance could you hold him up and take a picture specifically of the chest? You might also take your fingers and hold some of the feathers apart if possible to show the keel.

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Pidgey
Sure.......
Will get that done today for you and send them to Renee, so she can upload them for me, she has been so awesome helping me to upload all my pictures of my baby, because I beleieve that I m computer dumb, I myself could not figure out how to load the pictures myself...
Thanks again Renee, you are the best !!

I wish I could see some pictures of healthy pigeons, so I could have sonmething to go by.
With me only having this one pigeon and trying to do right by it has been really hard at times!
Talking to people, trying to listen to what everyone says, getting sometimes different advise for the same problem, has me trying everything and praying that its all right!!!

Well, I have to get my boys off to school, will be back on as soon as I can?

I wanted to ask, could the baby have a cold?

Thanks Always Robin
N The baby
:]


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Not colds like we get--but they get their own stuff. Exactly what symptoms are you referring to?

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello Everyone....

Hello Pidgey,

So sorry, I know its Sunday but my boys are private schooled and today they had a function to attend and it seemed to last forever... : [

So we only just got home.....

Pidgey, I dont know, sometimes, it seems to me the baby is cold or has a cold...
By the way the little one acts/ behaves...
I have tried reaching the people that Renee, gave to me, in her post to me and no call backs, I will keep trying though.

Is there anyone else that is close to me, I live in Houston Texas, in a little town, just out side of Houston, but its still considered Houston, called Sheldon.....

Well, I wont write a book, but I had to check in, and let you know I have to get more batteries for the camera that I was given to use because its just not working, but I will get those pictures posted as soon as I can Pidgey!

Always 
Nutty Bugg N The Little One : ]


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You got my PM and post about the feed store? That's why I gave you the contacts, but if you can get feed at the store I sent you, I wouldn't worry about whether you hear from those guys or not.


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Renee
Hello My Friend......

Got the feed, yipeeeeeeee!!!!!
And even got everything you suggested for the mix, but still having problems finding the right vitamins that you suggested......
Could you send me some of yours, I so hate to ask, but I would be willing to pay whatever you needed, for your help.......
Desparate hereeeeeeeeeeee : [
I think I have goof ball vets here they are telling me everything under the sun.
Anyways, thanks so much, as always you are the best people in the whole wide world, with all the love, help support and devotion you give to these babies!!!!

Always Robin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NuttyBugg said:


> Renee
> Hello My Friend......
> 
> Got the feed, yipeeeeeeee!!!!!
> ...



Robin, I would be more than happy to send you some Red Cell, but it would cost more to ship it than a bottle cost. LOL
Go to the link below and up at the top of the page, put in your zip code. All the stores close to you will come up. I'm SURE you'll find some at one of these stores.



http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Home_10551_10001


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

Renee,
Thank you so much, found a place that I can get too, thanks to you......
Thank you again so very much!!

How can I tell if the baby has a cold?

Cant get out right now because our streets are packed due to the Hurricane coming. so no batteries, for the camera, Pidgey, not yet at least....

Thanks Robin


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

What are you seeing... sneezing? Funny sounds when he squeaks? Labored breathing? Runny nose?

Pidgey


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

No Pidgey, none of that, just shaking sometimes, when I go and feed him/her, just to be sure he/she is eating,[ the baby is eating on its on, but i try and make sure he/she eats for me too] but then it stops as soon as the baby sees its me and I m cooing to him/her...
The little one loves my husband, he/she will sit on his finger and just talk, while my husband just whistles to the baby....

Always Robin
Just worrying me....


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, that shaking... yes, well, they do that sometimes and it doesn't mean anything that we know of.

Pidgey


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think sometimes it can mean that they are frightened, or sometimes just excited. When I first introduced my two younger pigeons to the ones outside in the aviary, the others would chase them, or just get pushy with them. Luigi would start to shake, but I would go to him, and talk in a soothing voice telling him that it was okay, that I was near, and that I wouldn't let anything bad happen to him. He would immediately stop the shaking, as if reassured. That is the only time he would shake like that. He knew that if I was there, no one would hurt him. He knew, because I would go over and stop the older bird from harrassing him.


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

O Kay!!!!!!!!!
Thanks so much about the shaking, that really worried me alot!
I so thought that maybe the baby had a cold, or something was wrong, that needed attention ASAP!!!!

Pidgey, thank you so much for all your help!
Will be able to go out tomm. and get batteries, so I can get those pictures to Renee, she is so awesome, and then you can see what you asked to see...

Always 
NuttyBugg


----------



## NuttyBugg (Aug 10, 2008)

No pictures yet Pidgey, and I m so very sorry that I dont get to get on here and post as much as I would like too...
With my sons, my husband and the baby, things are really busy, so I dont have a lot of time to just sit down amd type...

Things seem to be going okay with the baby, although im watching very carefully...

Always NuttyBugg


----------

